# Old slicer / New slicer



## andre s (Jul 28, 2013)

I just finished a re-handle on an older slicer i bought a few months ago. I did a slight re-profile since the old one was fairly wavy. Also thinned it a bit. We ended up with a 292mm slicer.

Here's the old carbon. No maker's mark as far as i could tell




I used Jobillo at the ends, buffalo horn ferrule in the middle, cocobolo flanking the horn, plastic spacers. it was put together from "scraps". There are two color of corbys because i was left with 1 aluminum and 2 brass from other re-handles. It was a fun project to figure out with leftover parts and pieces. nothing much to lose on an a knife that barely cost anything.









My wife just used it for the first time (as i'm typing). It made very short order of a cantaloupe and now it's her new favorite knife :laugh:


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 28, 2013)

The handle looks outrageous . Really nice!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 28, 2013)

Beautiful work Andre. Terrific blending of woods, both proportionally and colors. I like it a lot.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 28, 2013)

Andre looks great,I like hoe you did the revits too against the background diff. woods.


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 28, 2013)

Strong work. 

k.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 28, 2013)

Very classy.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 28, 2013)

What a difference, nice work!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 28, 2013)

Sweet western rehandle!


----------



## tripleq (Jul 28, 2013)

Beauty!!


----------



## danielomalley (Jul 29, 2013)

Really elegant rehandle!

-daniel


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 29, 2013)

That's impressive. I wish I was talented enough to do that.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 29, 2013)

What a transformation!

Awesome.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 29, 2013)

Great work,looks fantastic.


----------



## andre s (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey all, thanks for the comments! I really didn't know how it would come out until the finish sanding. And even then, before oiling the handle, i wasn't convinced. I'm glad you like it.
cheers!
-Andre


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 29, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Burl Source (Jul 29, 2013)

Not my style at all.......
But, this looks really good.
Not sure if I am making any sense.
I have never been fond of handles with multiple different woods and spacers but this one looks great.
I like it!


----------



## andre s (Jul 30, 2013)

:lol2: I'm with you on that, Mark.
I try to avoid gilding lilies as much as possible. But, I had to give it a shot...couldn't stop thinking of those bits and pieces of "rejected" wood/plastic/horn etc and how to put them together.
thanks for the note


----------



## highball (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 31, 2013)

You hit a home run with your leftovers


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 31, 2013)

Sick! I am pretty good with leftovers, however, they would be consumed shortly after my work! :hungry:


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 31, 2013)

cheflarge said:


> Sick! I am pretty good with leftovers, however, they would be consumed shortly after my work! :hungry:



Rumor as it that your leftovers are better than tonight's special. BTW, When you making more wurst?


----------

